# Sweetgum Burl Bowl



## cabomhn

Hey guys. A few months ago my friend brought me a nice piece of sweet gum burl he had cut off a tree. I couldn't really tell what it was going to look like because the exposed grain was marred by chainsaw marks so I was really excited to see the figure that came from it when I turned it yesterday!

[attachment=3320]

This isn't the best picture, just because of the lighting setup in my room. I will try to take a couple more pictures when I can get some better lighting, as well as to include the side of the bowl as well. Thanks for looking!

- Matt


----------



## LoneStar

Love the color and the birdseye. Nice work !


----------



## chippin-in

That is a very nice piece. It looks like marble.

Robert


----------



## Daren

That's nice.  There is a ton (popular city tree) of sweetgum around here. I _very_ rarely see them with burls.


.


----------



## cabomhn

Daren said:


> That's nice.  There is a ton (popular city tree) of sweetgum around here. I _very_ rarely see them with burls.
> 
> 
> .



The tree that this was cut down from was completely covered in them, must just have some rarity going for it to have so many in one.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Sweet ( excuse the pun) What a beautiful surprise! Bet you had a oh wow moment when you started to turn it. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## DKMD

That's nice! I don't think I've ever turned sweet gum burl, but this piece looks a lot like box elder burl... Fantastic!


----------



## heinz57

That's awesome. The picture makes it look like it's a bowl carved out of marble.


----------



## Dane Fuller

Super job! I've never seen sweetgum burl. How'd it turn?


----------



## steve bellinger

DKMD said:


> That's nice! I don't think I've ever turned sweet gum burl, but this piece looks a lot like box elder burl... Fantastic!


i agree that's a sweet looking piece of burl. But i also agree that don't look like sweet gum.At least what i have out in the shop.The stuff i have is a lot grayer in color. It does turn real sweet as i here it's related to maple.Now the sweet gum burl i had didn't have all them nice eyes in it though.:i_dunno:


----------



## cabomhn

steve bellinger said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's nice! I don't think I've ever turned sweet gum burl, but this piece looks a lot like box elder burl... Fantastic!
> 
> 
> 
> i agree that's a sweet looking piece of burl. But i also agree that don't look like sweet gum.At least what i have out in the shop.The stuff i have is a lot grayer in color. It does turn real sweet as i here it's related to maple.Now the sweet gum burl i had didn't have all them nice eyes in it though.:i_dunno:
Click to expand...


I could be completely wrong about the sweet gum, I was going off of what my friend was telling me he thought it was. I don't think it is maple though, it definitely had a very distinct scent when I was turning it.

It turned pretty nice once I got past the bark. This was my first time actually turning something that wasn't a pre-made clean cut blank so it was definitely a different experience.


----------



## SlickSqueegie

That looks awesome... Very nice..l


----------



## txpaulie

Nice job on the bowl!

Maybe JoeRebuild will swing by, I believe he's had a piece or two of SG burl, and throw his opinion in the ring...:i_dunno:

Whatever it is, it's gorgeous!:clapping:

p


----------



## cabomhn

Hey guys, thanks for all of the kind words. Just thought I would add a couple more pics of it with some different lighting. It's really hard to get accurate color with all fluorescent lights but I'm trying my best. This first picture is probably the most accurate of the three I have posted. Thanks guys! 

[attachment=3449]

[attachment=3450]


----------



## jteagle6977

pretty kool looking bowl

wood is like a box of chocolate never now what you have until you bite into it


----------



## BarbS

cabomhn said:


> Hey guys. A few months ago my friend brought me a nice piece of sweet gum burl he had cut off a tree. I couldn't really tell what it was going to look like because the exposed grain was marred by chainsaw marks so I was really excited to see the figure that came from it when I turned it yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't the best picture, just because of the lighting setup in my room. I will try to take a couple more pictures when I can get some better lighting, as well as to include the side of the bowl as well. Thanks for looking!
> 
> - Matt



What a great surprise! That's a real beauty. Nicely done!


----------

